# Hubs had weird dream...



## newwife07 (Jan 11, 2011)

hey y'all!!

I've never posted in this section of the forum before but am wondering what some men think of a dream my husband told me about last night. He said we were all on vacation in his home in a setting that was similar to our wedding, and "someone" was loudly exclaiming they were pregnant and that my hubs was the father. DH said he was very upset because there was no way the baby could have been his, they did a DNA test and it wasn't. DH seemed truly stressed out when he was telling me about this dream in the morning. 

Background: a couple days ago we started to have a more serious discussion about having kids and we're both getting more excited about it (as opposed to before, when we were just focused on having fun). We both kinda go back and forth on the issue, so I'm hoping this is just him getting nervous about it--but wanted to get a second opinion! 

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Vizion (Jul 21, 2012)

I think dreams are hard to interprut. doesnt everyone get nervous before kids. I know I did


----------

